# Being a British sci-fi fan without cable, sky or satellite



## darkghost (Aug 4, 2005)

It's tough being a sci-fi fan in britian without any digital service except freeview. right now all i got to watch is farscape season 1 which has 2 episodes left, new doctor who repeats, stargate atlantis, lexx and charmed. i haven't got sky one or sci-fi channel so share your sympathy please.


----------



## Dave (Aug 4, 2005)

It is tough, but it's better than it used to be. Ch 4 and Ch 5 are good at eventually getting around to showing things.

You won't get much sympathy outside of the UK either, there are people in New Zealand and eastern Europe who have said they have to wait 3 and 4 years to see Star Trek and Stargate.

My advice - buy or rent 'Firefly' - that's the best of what you haven't seen. Or the new 'Battlestar Galactica'.


----------



## ray gower (Aug 4, 2005)

Just at the moment, I think I am a lot worse off than you. 

Up here in Welsh Wales there is no Free View, Channel 5, Sky only works if there is no wind or rain and Channel 4 operates 2 hours a day on Saturday and Sunday.

My advice is go for a good internet connection


----------



## darkghost (Aug 13, 2005)

guess it could be worse i have comfort i knowing that bbc3 are showing season 2 of farscape hopeful they show the full series instead of stopping at season 2 during the first round of repeats then repeating season 1 and to new zealand sci fi fans you have my full sympathy:alienooh:


----------



## darkghost (Aug 13, 2005)

someone tell me what is going on at the bbc 1 minute star trek every day then none because they forgot to mention they had "lost" the rights to the biggest sci fi show on the world as it said on their site now they sent me a e-mail saying they still had the rights to begin with but want to show rubbish instead i would rather watch cricket all day than watch that rubbish on at 6


----------



## little smaug (Aug 13, 2005)

I'd have to agree with You there. We used to get quality sci-fi in the 6:00pm - 7:30pm slot, perfect to watch at teatime. These days, unless you want to watch a show about a car-boot sale or an auction, I shouldn't bother tuning in to the BBC anytime before 9pm.




> they sent me a e-mail saying they still had the rights to begin with


So they have the rights to Star Trek, and yet they still insist on showing endless repeats of The Weakest Link? How do they justify that?!


----------



## ray gower (Aug 13, 2005)

In fairness-
My recollection is that Sky paid some stupid amount of money to have exclusive rights to Star Trek

The BBC has brought out some of the finest new and original Sci/Fi that is going to be broadcast this year (Doctor Who).

All the other channels are doing a hell of a lot worse in terms of endless repeats. And while I wouldn't mind seeing the activities of Kirk and co again, I do draw the line at watching Voyager 6 times a day, it wasn't that good the first time around.

Don't knock the cricket- The test matches has been one of the most tense and exciting series I've seen for some years.

The best place for Sci/Fi at the moment is BBC7. There is a daily Sci/Fi slot at about 6, with the added bonus of being able to listen to them all again from the net. Some of the shows are old e.g. Journey into Space (6PM Saturday), Some is new, Doctor Who (6.30PM Saturday). But most of it is significantly better than TV's recent offerings


----------



## Steffi (Aug 14, 2005)

I can't find BB7 on Sky Ray 

I agree with you...to much Voyager...nice to see DS9 when my Sky is working.


----------



## ray gower (Aug 14, 2005)

BBC7 is channel 881 on Sky

If that fails try www.bbc.co.uk/bbc7


----------



## Trunks (Aug 15, 2005)

heh thing is channel 4 is losing the cricket to sky soon too....


----------



## little smaug (Aug 15, 2005)

Think we might get some scifi back on Sunday afternoons, when the cricket is finished? Since Enterprise finished, it's just been sport or pop concerts. :disgust:


----------



## darkghost (Sep 1, 2005)

i heard the channel4 afternoon spot on sundays was smallville. e4 have already shown series 4.


----------



## little smaug (Sep 1, 2005)

Ooh, I hope that's true!


----------



## darkghost (Oct 7, 2005)

the afternoon slot on sundays is sg1 and enterprise. now this would be fandabidozi news but i have seen season 8 of sg1( got to love your local market ) and most of enterprise season 4 ( my friend likes to help me out from time to time ). only a year to wait for season 9. please let those dvds come


----------



## darkghost (Nov 7, 2005)

ITV4 is showing old sci-fi shows like first wave, dark skies and ufo.:alienooh:


----------



## darkghost (Nov 10, 2005)

itv4 are showing sci fi every day at 8pm i dont need anymore sympathy you all can have it back and for those who have to wait years to get up to date you have my sympathy.


----------

